# My new and improved layout



## Defender (9 mo ago)

I know it may seem silly, but this is my layout. It previously was on the floor. We don't have much space in our house so have to be flexible. My lovely wife bought me a heavy-duty ping pong table that folds up and rolls away. So now instead of being on the floor, up and down dozens of times I am able to set up in about an hour and enjoy 3 tracks. I am hoping to get a water tower and crossing arm in the future along with a 661, 335 or 336. I am in awe of some of the beautiful layout's you guys have, but when space is limited and needed for other stuff, one has to make do








.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel for ya.
I am also limited to the Ping Pong Express until I can jettison some adult children.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You now have a lot of space. We did not always have large, detailed layouts. Here is a layout I had for about 3 years, it was 5'-6"x9'.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

That is really cool that your wife bought you the table for your trains.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Defender something to run trains on besides the floor is a good thing. I think everybody started out with a simple start. The big layouts some of us have didn't happen overnight. I know I spent many years buying and collecting for the day when I would have the room to build the layout I had in mind. 

Kenny


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Sure - as a little kid I fantasized about being an engineer, but also imagined being one of those surveyors confronted by a challenging topography of mountains, rivers and gorges as I surveyed obstacles like chairs, sofas and coffee tables when laying my AF track on the floor. Now some sixty years later am thinking along the same lines as I deal with HVAC units, angled beams and pitched ceiling in my attic. All part of the fun. Looks great!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I have always been intrigued by S scale.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Richard, that is EXACTLY the same lay-out I had as a boy, reminds me of a time where I didn't have to worry about bills, kids, and war. On my outer loop I ran a K335 Northern with it's set cars, on the middle loop was my plastic 302 with 6 freight cars, and on the very inner loop was my 355 Baldwin, along with the set cars. I also had a pair of turn-outs, but that was a tight squeeze. My table was in the basement, in front of the washer and dryer, and Mom would use the lay-out as her personal folding table when the clothes came out of the dryer...dang her,lol!!.. I can see it all right now.. Later on came my MP diesel set, made in 1963-64.. As a after-thought, the cow-catcher you need for the 314AW is on ebay...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I started with a 5' x 10' know it 5' x 15' with a upper level so I can run 3 trains


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

If you look carefully at the top of the photo is the entertainment center. The tv and stereo equipment is there so can't keep it set up too long if we want to have a good night of tv. Being in my 70s it SURE is nice to have it off the floor.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Which arcade game is that on the top left?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Just shorten the layout legs so you can see over it when seated.


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

No arcade game. Paw prints of my late cat Molley 19 yrs. old in a picture frame and pic of in-laws to left of that.
Can't shorten them, they are on a fold-up system and wheels so I can roll it away when not in use.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

What picture are you guys talking about? I don't see anything that looks like an arcade game.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The picture in post 1 apparently.


----------



## djjeffr (10 mo ago)

Defender said:


> I know it may seem silly, but this is my layout. It previously was on the floor. We don't have much space in our house so have to be flexible. My lovely wife bought me a heavy-duty ping pong table that folds up and rolls away. So now instead of being on the floor, up and down dozens of times I am able to set up in about an hour and enjoy 3 tracks. I am hoping to get a water tower and crossing arm in the future along with a 661, 335 or 336. I am in awe of some of the beautiful layout's you guys have, but when space is limited and needed for other stuff, one has to make do
> View attachment 590137
> 
> .


Nice layout! Plenty of room for accessories. Lots of track for long runs.
And yet pretty compact!
My platforms are similar to yours except all the extra space under the tables is used by my wife for storage of her things. Might be a thought for you to get more room.

DJ


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The arcade game is Gorf by midway also have portman. Those trying to sell use to work.need more room for another layout.


----------

